# Chiriaev Article



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

all right guys, take a look at this: 

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/03/23/392170.html

is anywone else really starting to hate this guy ?

this was my favorite part:

"The NBA wants Ivan Chiriaev," Ivan Chiriaev said yesterday. "The NBA needs Ivan Chiriaev," added Ivan Chiriaev, who was there to announce Ivan Chiriaev was declaring Ivan Chiriaev eligible for the NBA draft in June. 


is just me or does he sound just like that russian on rocky IV?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

That's exactely what I said - he think's he's Ivan Drago!! 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=85588&forumid=32


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

He is going to be a BUST anyways. :yes:


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

i think he just killed his own draft stock...noone is gonna want this guy now. He wont go in the lottery...early 20's most likely


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Thats probably better for him. IMO he's probably not a loto guy - and that pressure might turn him into a bust. If he goes late first round and turns into a good player, everyone's happy.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Can you guys then imagine the kind of steam he'll be letting off if he actually is all that and actually does end up putting up half-decent numbers ? Sheesh ! I though Reggie Mantle never played basketball, but now we have something worse ! I seriously hope this kid is left undrafted, though I'm sure with his physical attributes, more than a few foolhardy teams will be drawn to him like bugs to a flame.
We make a big case out of Carmelo's antics and all and though Carmelo was totally wrong, we have to realise that he was at least a phenom of a college player and an NCAA champion...this kid ? He thinks putting up 16 ppg in the Canadian High School leagues makes him the next Magic or Jordan ?! Give me a break ! I'd love to see this kid play against Dwight Howard or Josh Smith and have the **** blocked out of him. Forgive the rant people but I hate arrogance in atheletes, especially unproven pretenders even when it's almost justified, which it never truely is.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

let's compare 2 people, Lebron James, and Ivan Chiraev (or whatever his name is).

Lebron James 
-proved himself in high school (30 points a game)
-modest (doesnt go off bragging about how he is going to dominate the NBA)
-wants to win (doesnt care how he does, as long as his team does well)

Ivan Chiraev
-didn't prove himself in high school (only 16 points a game)
-brags about his talent level, and how he will be an all star.
-is in it for himself, only concerned with how he does, not his team.


I am just comparing these 2 personalities to show how a nice guy like Lebron James, compares with an egomaniac like Ivan.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> NBA...you will lose


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

lets get real here, if the kid can play he'll be picked early. since when does arrogance steer pro franchises away from players at any level?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> lets get real here, if the kid can play he'll be picked early. since when does arrogance steer pro franchises away from players at any level?


Well, I believe it has a lot to do with how teams draft. Eddie Griffin was talked about as being a headcase before he was drafted. I remember a lot of talk about him but he just looked to good to slip. This guy on the other hand, well, doesn't look too good to let slip, so i think teams will take his ego more into account.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I want him to be a bust. Most likely will be. And even if he turns out to be "better than Nowitzki" as he says, I wouldn't want him on my team. That "me" attitude just sucks. A great talent needs to have good leadership and some maturity in order to win championships.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

If this guy was American, he wouldn't get as much heat as he is.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> If this guy was American, he wouldn't get as much heat as he is.


I don't agree, because personally I don't care where the guy is from - he's just plain cocky. Nobody at his age should come out and say "the NBA needs Chiriaez" because he is not the saviour, he has proven nothing so far. Even if LeBron came out and said it I doubt anyone would argue that he was not cocky and he deserved to label himself in such a way.

Larry Bird was cocky, but he was cocky AFTER he proved something. My ex-coach once told me that Larry Bird walked into the locker room right before the three-point contest and said "so who's going to come second?" predicting himself to win. The thing is, Bird had already proven himself and backed it up by winning the competition. So far, Ivan has done squat to back-up his claims of how the "NBA needs him." He is not the next Bird, the next Jordan or the next Chamberlain. Of course, he does have the cockiness of all three combined, and yes, I realize Jordan's cockiness was high.

There is definite reason for the "hate" being shown towards Ivan, and obviously he must need this in order to succeed, possibly because he does not have enough determination to push himself without making such terrible claims. If Ivan does not prove to be a solid player, I'd say his cockiness will always put him in the starlight.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

For a guy that no one has really seen play, he certainly has really grabbed everyone's attention. He has at least got himself into a postion where if he does very well in the upcoming high school all star game or in the pre draft workouts, he could shoot way up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think most people calling this guy a bust are getting ahead of themselves and most people havent ever seen him play. Regardless of where or who he is playing, an athletic 7-footer with guard skills is still quite a rarity.

Who knows, maybe the confidence he is displaying with those comments will really carry him into being a hell of a player. To be a superstar you have to have that kind of confidence.

With that being said, if I were this kids agent, i'd be smacking him upside the head saying "What the hell were you thinking?" after that press conference. Even if he believes he is that good, the way he went about expressing that was pretty terrible.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*WOW*

That article is too much. I hope this guy goes in the second round.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

has anyone actually seen him play? I know he sounds cocky, but aren't a lot of good athletes, he just seems really confident to me. It might all stem from the fact that he can play all 5 positions and he is 7'1

His scoring is not in the 20's or 30's because he is trying to work on his guard skills

overyhyped bust? or the real deal? I don't know
can someone who has actually seen him play comment?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

this guy sounds like a complete *** even if he is an all star caliber player. i hope he fails greatly and is out of the nba in 3yrs worken as a janitor at mcdonalds. this guy is exactly what the nba DOES NOT need


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> has anyone actually seen him play? I know he sounds cocky, but aren't a lot of good athletes, he just seems really confident to me. It might all stem from the fact that he can play all 5 positions and he is 7'1
> 
> His scoring is not in the 20's or 30's because he is trying to work on his guard skills
> ...


I've seen him play about 10 times and played against him. I've broken down his game in other threads but I don't feel like repeating everything again. Basically, he does post up, he gets knocked around and that 16 ppg is a very generous guess when they went to calculate his stats cuz' I haven't seen him crack the 15 point mark yet. A poor man's Skita'............... not sayin' much!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

well according to nbadraft.net Chiriaev stats are _26.8 PTS (.522 FG %, .45 3PT%), 17.3 REB, 9.2 AST._

i find it hard to believe those are his actual stats, because i was reading the paper the other day he was on the All Ontario, _third_ team. ouch. i could probably make the third team. haha.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

well, thank good what we were expecting to happen could happen. This is from the Rocky Mountain News:

Ivan Chiriaev, a 19-year-old Russian playing high school ball outside Toronto, announced he will declare for the NBA draft. "The NBA wants and needs Ivan Chiriaev," the 7-foot-1 center said. "Everybody from scouts to GMs to presidents of the clubs are saying I will go top five.'' Chiriaev's comments have produced cackles from scouts,who say he's not even a lock for the first round.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> well according to nbadraft.net Chiriaev stats are _26.8 PTS (.522 FG %, .45 3PT%), 17.3 REB, 9.2 AST._


Nbadraft.net definitely made those stats up to legitamize their high projection of Chiriaev. His high school team DOES NOT have a statistician. Those percentages are completely fictional.


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

If I were a GM and saw a kid 7-1 235 lbs that can play all 5 positions I would draft him regardless of his attitude. Do you realize the kind of match up problems he would create if he ran the point or shooting guard in the NBA. He should go top 5, but the attitude will knock him down maybe out of the top 10. He will be a steal for someone.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He cant play all five positions in the league only on a Canadian high school team.


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

He already announced he will be playing shooting guard in the NBA. The only position he probablywnt be able to play in the NBA is point guard.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He annouced that.It is up to the coach not this *****.
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

You don't think players can pick where they want to play? Players decide their position not the coach. If he wants to enter the NBA strictly as a point guard then he has that right. Obviously you don't like the guy even though you don't know him. So why don't you stop the insults.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

that's great that he can dribble real good....and handle the ball well for a big guy (so he can play shooting guard) but what about on defense? 

You think he's gonna be able to keep up with the moves of allen iverson on the defensive end? Is he going to have the ability to contain Kobe? The answer to these hypothetical questions is no. He MIGHT ( and that's a big might ) be able to be fairly effective on offense as a shooting guard, but to say he will be a good, or even competent defender at that position is asinine.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> that's great that he can dribble real good....and handle the ball well for a big guy (so he can play shooting guard) but what about on defense?
> 
> You think he's gonna be able to keep up with the moves of allen iverson on the defensive end? Is he going to have the ability to contain Kobe? The answer to these hypothetical questions is no. He MIGHT ( and that's a big might ) be able to be fairly effective on offense as a shooting guard, but to say he will be a good, or even competent defender at that position is asinine.


People put too much emphasis on one on one defense, especially in todays NBA. Unless you are an absolute matador, as long as you are at least average on defense, it really matters more what your teams defense is like.

Anyway, who in the league can defend Kobe, or AI, or Tmac one on one? Nobody. Give Tmac or Kobe single coverage for an entire game and they'll put up 40 or more on anyone. And there are only a few guys in the league even capable of slowing those guys one on one, ie Bowen, Artest ...


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

if Ivan was playing the point, im guessing he would flip flop with a forward on defense. Like if the team had a great defensive sf that CAN contain the kobes and the tmacs.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He cant play all five positions in the league only on a Canadian high school team.



Hey hypocrite - would it make a difference if it was an American high school? The level of play in Metro Toronto is much better then you think, but keep up the bias. 

God could be dominating in Toronto, and you would still discount him because he is a Canuck.

Not that Chirieav is god, he is Matt Bullard. But Chiriav will tell you that he is God.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Ivan won't be playing at Hoop Summit:

http://www.draftcity.com/news.htm


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that sucks, i really wanted to see how he looked. apparently people in the toronto area have known about this for some time (some posted that this was the case a while ago). really wanted to see biedrins too...might turn out to be a good thing if he drops to the raps though.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> let's compare 2 people, Lebron James, and Ivan Chiraev (or whatever his name is).
> 
> Lebron James
> ...


Bang on. Ivan will be a bust. Lebron is unbeleivable. I saw him win the game nearly on his own vs. NJ last week. He was otherworldly especially down the stretch on O and D. Then when he won it, he did not even smile or pat himself on the back, or chest as Arroyo did when he hit that buzzer beater v the Nuggets. Lebron is all a highschooler or player could be, on and off the court. Ivan is trash.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> that sucks, i really wanted to see how he looked. apparently people in the toronto area have known about this for some time (some posted that this was the case a while ago). really wanted to see biedrins too...might turn out to be a good thing if he drops to the raps though.


Biedrins or Ivan? I hope its the former you speak of.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

I think Biedrins will have U18 European Championship challenge round games 1-4 April.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Biedrins or Ivan? I hope its the former you speak of.


neither is playing in the hoops summit.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I never really liked Lebron's game all that much, but I have to say his attitude is great. He truly wants to win, and is doing everything he can to make his team better. He's modest, even though he shouldn't be...given his success this, and past years.


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> I never really liked Lebron's game all that much, but I have to say his attitude is great. He truly wants to win, and is doing everything he can to make his team better. He's modest, even though he shouldn't be...given his success this, and past years.


If you don't like LeBrons game then you don't like basketball because he does everything well. What can't he do?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

make the playoffs?


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> make the playoffs?


Ya that really is a big aspect of HIS game.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

You asked what he can't do, that's the answer. I love Lebron, he's got no holes to his game, but he won't be getting the ultimite amount of respect until he leads his team to the playoffs


----------

